# Pomeranian Just Had Some Sort Of Seizure Episode



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

OK folks, I need some help here, please.

We just looked over at our 7 1/2 year old, 11 pound Pomeranian and he was shaking. As we observed him it began to get worse as he couldn't keep his back end up. His rear end would collapse sort of. Then he began to not be able to stand at all and continued shaking. *I thought he was dying in front of me, my wife and 12 year old.* Twenty minutes prior to our first observation that something wasn't right, he was fine; I had taken him out and he was running around just fine.

I immediately caressed him, rubbing him, and fed him some table food that he at up quickly (he doesn't like dog food and seems only to eat it when he is absolutely starving) , and sprinkled water on his mouth.

After about a 3-4 minute episode of this he began to recover. At about 10 minutes he is still shaking but very slightly. He is also running around just like usual. 

After about 20 minutes from onset it is like nothing ever happened.

Some background:
He was around another dog 2 days ago and had an accident in the house. He has been around this dog before. My wife punished him by keeping him in his cage for a couple of days. Where he was kept was Florida warm. 

Now looking back we don't think he ate well nor drank much water these 2 days. No he was not cut off from these items but he received virtually no table food during this time frame. Realize he is very well loved but my wife doesn't take too kindly to him having accidents in the house, unfortunately.

Some more background:
He is healthy as far as we know except, over the last few months sometimes he has these minute long episodes of hard breathing/coughing. Don't know why this happens.

He is mostly an indoor dog for about the last 9 months. Prior to that he would either kept in his cage or out in the back yard, because he had too many accidents while just roaming around in the house.

What could have happened here, and what should we do?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Properly train your dog to not have accidents in the house...What you need to do...next time he pees in house...Your wife needs to get in a cage..Because...If he has accident..it is the humans fault.

As for the possible seizure..you need to get him to a vet..NOW


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

funny you mention table food and a siezure. My pom had her only siezure after stealing a big piece of meat off a plate.

Dogs don't understand punishment the way a person does. If there was an accident the dog doesn't understand what you are asking of it, or it was not let out often enought. Regardless its not the dogs fault.

I agree with digit, dog pees in the house put the wife in the cage!

Your dog should see a vet, but unless siezures continue to happen they will just tell you to not worry. Google "dog siezure" and read read read.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I believe your dog could have had an episode of low blood sugar since he may not have been eating properly whil confined. Low blood sugar is especially common in smaller breeds as they cannot maintain proper blood levels without at least 2 meals per day, their stomachs are too small to eat enough for long periods of time.

However, on that note, I would still take the dog to the vet ASAP. If the dog seems normal for now (realizing it is a holiday weekend, big $$ for ER vet bill) you might be able to wait until Monday morning. However, if there are any further episodes between now and Monday I'd be putting the dog in the car for a trip to the ER vet.

Also, it is not a good idea to try feeding or getting a dog to drink while they are in distress. This often leads to choking or aspiration of the food into the lungs, causing yet worse problems. If the vet check comes back clean, I would suspect low blood sugar. Be sure that your dog gets two meals of healthy DOG food daily (you'll have to experiment to see what he WILL eat, usually independent dog food stores will have free sample bags of the non-grocery store brands). And I know some owners of small dos keep a jar of honey in the house for low sugar episodes. You dip your finger into the honey and rub on the inside of the dog's mouth. The sugar is absorbed directly through the soft tissue in the mouth onto the bloodstream.

But please have your dog check by a vet and ask about the possibility of blood sugar issues...may take a blood test to check things out, but it isn't that expensive.


----------



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone for your help.

On Saturday we did take Spike to the in-petstore vet and found out several things.

1) He has an ear infection. He is on Clavamox now (62.5mg twice daily, for 14 days).

2) It was explained to us that his "seizure" was likely due to low blood sugar, but could also be a brain problem, liver problem, or beginning of epilipsy. It was determined that it would be best to take a wait-and-see approach; if he has another seizure, we should persue further testing.

3) We were told that the coughing problem is likely due to a collapsing trachea, which we are told is common in these small dogs. If not a collapsing trachea, then some sort of throat infection that will likely be knocked out with the Clavamox treatment also.

Further we were shocked to realize that our dog may not be 100% Pomeranian like we thought. After all we bought him at a well known pet store advertised as Pom in 2001, and we have a certificate as well as a pedigree from AKC showing he is Pom. But what lead us to this realization is that we were looking at a chart at the vet that showed Poms should be 4-7lbs. Spike is 11.5! Then the young lady up front told us that she felt he wasn't pure because he is too big! Also, he was way underpriced to be purebred, apparently, at $270 back then. He had just turned 6 months when we bought him. The young lady did a thesis in school about how breeders lie all the time about purebred, and it is very easy to get a certificate claiming purebred. Interesting news. 

Anyway, thank you everyone for all of your help! God Bless You.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If he's AKC registered, than he most likely is purebred (although, yes, some "breeders"--puppymills usually--will lie about parentage in order to register accidental mixed litters). But sometimes Poms do come in a larger size. Even good breeders will have an oversized puppy occasionally. And badly-bred Poms can look like anything, since the breeders aren't concerned with breed standards.

As for his price, that was probably due to his age when you bought him----most pet stores will euthanize puppies if they haven't sold by 6 months of age. So they first offer them at a discounted rate, to see if someone will buy them for less.

I'm glad to hear that he's feeling better!


----------

